# Giving birth in a plaster cast!



## Mrs CW

Lovely MWs Oink and Emilycaitlin  

Some advice please!

I've broken my right ankle and am currently in a plaster cast past my knee and halfway up my thigh.  It's a heavy temporary cast, but I can't (at the moment, at least, until I complain tomorrow) get an appointment at the fracture clinic to have it replaced with a lighter weight, hopefully shorter one, until 10 days' time.  I'm due in 3 weeks and I'm hoping it doesn't come early.  I'll have a cast for 6 weeks in total so I will definitely be giving birth in a cast of some sort.  

My worry is how my birth will be handled.  I'm seeing the MW later this week and will obviously discuss with her then, but a bit of your experience in the meantime would help stop me worrying about it.  
In this  cast I cannot bend my leg at all and can barely lift it a few inches off the ground.  

My last labour was relatively OK, though precipitate 2nd stage  - 7 hours on a birthing ball at home, went to hospital at 5 mins apart, was 2mins when I got there and then  Matthew went into distress - probably from strong contractions - as I dilated from 5 to 10cm in 15 minutes.  My waters broke during those 15 mins and I started pushing almost immediately, so I was put in stirrups, he was ventoused out as I pushed, all took about 30mins.  

I have booked a water birth in the MW led unit , because, just to add to the complications, I have SPD!
Obviously this can't happen now, but what on earth will I do?

Can I still have a MW led delivery or will I end up with lots of intervention? 
I can't possibly go into stirrups like this but how will a MW 'get access' for examinations, to catch the baby, etc. The cast is so heavy I can barely lie on my L side, can't put any weight on my right leg at all, so couldn't lie on R and raise left leg for example, I could perhaps stand whilst leaning on something to take my weight, but I can't hold the weight of my right leg for long and my foot can't touch the floor it hurts too much.
  
My ankle is still very painful inside the cast, I'm wondering whether if I had an epidural I could just be 'manoevred' into the right sort of positions and I wouldn't feel anything for the duration, I'd just have to deal with any pain from awkward positions afterwards. 

I'm worried they'll say a c section is easiest for delivery but it wouldn't be at all for recovery, I'm finding crutches very hard work with a bump, let alone a healing wound.

Have you ever had to do this before?  What do you think might happen?

thanks
Claire x


----------



## oink

Hi hun

poor you x

From recent experience with Myles, you will feel much better soon. You could do with a different cast before 10 days, just for ease, Myles had the big white one for 8 days, it was much different when it was changed.

The main thing is not to worry, it is the midwives job to work out the plan for your delivery, obviously with your involvement but don't forget that ladies with lots of different problems deliver and we work something out each time.

I will answer again in a bit, my small person with a cast needs a wee!!

Take care x

Sorry for that, although I'm sure you know how it feels!!

We have a cover for Myles' cast so he can have a bath, this won't help with a water birth, I'm afraid, as it can only stay on for 20 mins!! Its from limboproducts, on the internet, let me know if you struggle to find it. It is an excellent product!!

I don't think they will say that you 'have' to have a C-section, they need to worry about your recovery just as much as your delivery.

Take care x


----------



## Mrs CW

Hi hun

thanks so much for the reassurance and for the limbo products tip!  I've already ordered one!  

Just another supplementary question, I'm taking paracetamol for the pain, since 7pm on Friday I've pretty much been going from dose to dose.  The pain isn't really subsiding much when the paracetamol wears off.    Is it OK to keep taking it for long? 

I just want to get this heavy cast off, it's not helping my pelvis and I'm dreading it if I go into labour early before I can get a lighter one on.    I was late having Matthew but I know that doesn't mean anything, I'm just hoping I'm a bit late again and then I'll be 4 weeks into this and much more used to getting about.

thanks again,
Claire x


----------



## oink

you'll be up and about in no time!

Have you been prescribed anti-coagulants? with you being less mobile and having a break you are at a higher risk of developing other issues!
Every hospital have their own protocols but it may be worth checking the policy on this, sorry to drop it into conversation on a sunday evening but you could always give your labour ward a ring and ask them if it is necessary.

sorry to add something else to your list of problems, but just something I thought of while bathing Myles, with the limbo, of course.

Let me know what they say

Lots of love x


----------



## Mrs CW

Thanks, I did wonder about that too, as I'm very immobile, literally only up to go to the loo as it's not only difficult with the crutches and a bump, but I have SPD too so it's pretty uncomfortable to move and even change position in bed.  Still I'm trying to make myself move - and let's face it when you're this pregnant the loo is a pretty frequent need! 

I'm going to get up tomorrow and go downstairs and make camp on the settee though, just for a change of scene if nothing else, though it's less convenient for the loo etc and getting back upstairs to sleep is a bit of a trial.  But I need to leave the house anyway as I'm hoping to get a GP appointment as my BP could do with checking anyway - I went into maternity on Friday night to check for preeclampsia as I got visual disturbances after the accident and I was worried about that, though it turned out only to be very temporary.  Maternity was busy by the time I got there and I had to discharge myself early without seeing a registrar in order to go to A&E and get my ankle seen to.  I was starting to worry about a break causing me other circulatory problems so I wanted them to see me......  all very complicated but basically it meant I probably wasn't able to discuss all the issues enough with maternity before I left.  so I want to get basics like BP and urine checked again just to be sure.  Plus I have to go and make a fuss about a fracture clinic appointment!  

Anyway I'll talk to the GP about anti-coagulants and I'll also mention to the MW on Thurs when I surprise her with my latest predicament!

Claire x


----------



## Mrs CW

PS when does Myles lose his cast finally? 

C x


----------



## oink

It came off today, although I'm more worried now as its not protected!!


----------



## Mrs CW

Fab news about Myles' cast honey, though yes I guess it's quite precarious still and must feel very funny on his leg.

I have a new cast below my knee!!   

My leg still really hurts, how long is it OK to keep using paracetamol?

Claire x


----------



## oink

until it stops hurting hun, it won't be forever xx


----------



## Mrs CW

Thanks.
One more question if I may, I've been having lots of braxton hicks, since about 36 weeks and now I'm having loads every day.  I've been more or less bedridden, as my leg hurts so much I've been keeping it horizontal even now I have the smaller cast.  So I've got not much else to concentrate on!!  They're very strong (more than I remember from my last pregnancy) and they feel like they're sort of squeezing the air up out of my lungs.  Also feel like they're kind of 'going up through the top of my head' IFKWIM....    Should I be concerned?  

Obviously with it being v complicated to get me to hospital it's difficult to just pop into the maternity ward or DAU to be looked over, so I don't want to set that whole process in motion unless I have good cause    


Claire x


----------



## oink

Hi

I think it probably is due to you thinking about them, more. Also you were moving around last time whereas you are probably uncomfy all of the time now. Hopefully you are a bit more mobile today so might not notice them as much. Are you just having paracetamol or something a little stronger?!

What did the doctors decide about anti-coagulants?


----------



## Mrs CW

Poop!  I had such a horrid time with the GP, it was on my list to ask about anticoagulants, but she was ushering me out of her office as I was crying, I didn't get a chance to mention it  

I saw the MW yesterday and got so involved discussing how it had all happened and what to do about labour, I completely forgot to mention it to her......

But I have been up and about a few times (eg to go to hospital yesterday, then i sat downstairs for lunch and had to manouevre myself back upstairs to bed)  so hopefully this'll keep things moving?  should I follow it up any other way?  
I have to confess I've been back in bed again since going to the hospital, having my leg vertical is total agony so I'm not getting up much now except to go to the loo, have a wash each day etc.  
I'm only taking paracetamol as A&E told me that codeine could make baby very droopy? 

The good news is, my MW not too daunted by the new cast, thinks I can try to labour in the midwife led suite first and if things don't go well then I'll just be moved like last time.  At worst she said I may end up having to labour on top of the bed, which TBH I possibly would have done anyway if a pool wasn't available..... I didn't enjoy standing or all fours last time. 
She's hopeful this baby will just "fly out" after a couple of pushes!! Glad someone's optimistic!!  

thanks again for your help,

Claire x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

You can have co-codamol if you need it, it won't have an effect on your baby, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mrs CW

Thanks hun
would that have to be prescribed?  or can I send DP to the chemist?

C x


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

You can get co-codamol from the chemist (the higher dose would need to be prescribed by your GP). 

Over the counter I think it comes as Solpadeine (8mg codeine & 500mg paracetamol). Boots will do their own brand as well.

I had the higher strength of co-codamol prescribed when I was pg (30mg codeine. paracetamol 500mg). This dose can make babies a little sleepy though.

Hope everything goes well

Jxxx


----------



## Mrs CW

Thanks Jeanette  

Claire x


----------



## oink

Hi

it can have a few problems with the baby but usually only after long term use, I'm sure you'll only use it when necessary and not continually for the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs CW

OMG this evening I'm getting some twinges down below and BHs....... so may not get the chance to take any!  

thanks for all the advice I don't know what I'd do without you fab fab ladies

C xx


----------



## oink

Thinking of you hun ( and crossing my legs)


----------



## Mrs CW

the leg crossing worked.   think I was being a bit paranoid.  Still here!  

C x


----------

